# Bruce Lee Ultimate Collection (DVD Set)



## MA-Caver (Apr 4, 2010)

Finally I found a Bruce Lee collection set of his films (sans Enter The Dragon) which are in his native Cantonese language. The set includes 5 DVD's which include "The Big Boss", "Fist Of Fury", "Way Of The Dragon", "Game Of Death" and "Game Of Death 2". 
Watching the first three with Cantonese/Chinese audio and hearing Bruce's and the other actors actual voices on the soundtrack is a joy indeed. Beats the hell out of that stupid English over-dubbing. The Game of Death is the only one that doesn't have a Cantonese or Chinese sound-track and I not EVEN going to bother watching Game Of Death 2 and am fighting the temptation to take the disk and walk it out to the trash. 

Although the films now as I see them were over-dubbed in Chinese anyway, along with many of the sound-effects. Presumably because sound equipment wasn't the greatest in HK film-making. But it's still a pleasant experience to watch the films as they're originally intended to be watched. 

Where did I find the set... at my local Walmart... of all places and for $13.00... IMO not a bad deal at all. 
There are a few extras on each of the DVD's including some interviews with actors who had performed with Lee.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah, I got that a year ago when it was new and expensive.  Good set, the remastered picture looks great.


----------



## Ironcrane (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been looking for The Big Boss everywhere, but no one has it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 5, 2010)

Ironcrane said:


> I've been looking for The Big Boss everywhere, but no one has it.


It is usually considered a "specialty item" but this set has it... here in America it was titled Fist Of Fury

Fist of Fury aka Chinese Connection (incidentially there is a line that doesn't show up in the American release of this film... where Chen (Lee) discovered the cook was actually Japanese and one of the conspirators... the cook shouts at him, "I'm not afraid of your Fist Of Fury!" ... hence the (original) title of the film showing up in the dialogue). 
Also interesting of note of the same scene, the english dub has Chen shouting "why did you kill my teacher!!" and then he proceeds to bash the solar plexus of the cook or the other guy... he is dubbed as shouting (with each punch) "why, why, why, why, why, why!!??!!" But the original soundtrack it's just inarticulate sounds of rage. 

Way Of The Dragon aka Return Of The Dragon 

For some weird reason it seems best to the ones that distribute these and any other (foreign) films by another name.


----------

